# Weather



## Lea_ash (Sep 3, 2008)

I am moving to paphos at the end of next month (october) and was wondering what the weather is like at this time of year?

Thanks Leanne x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lea_ash said:


> I am moving to paphos at the end of next month (october) and was wondering what the weather is like at this time of year?
> 
> Thanks Leanne x


In October, November and even most of december we are still in T-shirts during the day, only needing to put something a bit warmer on once the sun goes down.

Veronica


----------



## peterwalter3000 (Mar 19, 2008)

A good weather web site is wunderground.com very accurate for 7 days in advance and you can also get the weather history for the dates that you are going on previous years . 
One plus is that the sea is very warm at this time of year as it has had all the summer sun warming it up .

Peter .


----------

